# لمن يريد الحصول على بطاقة فيزا وذلك لشراء ما يريد من على الانترنت حيث ان بعض الكتب الهامة غير مجانية



## elwaaamr (26 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك بطاقة فيزا مجانا تقدر تشتري اي شي بواسطتها عن طريق الانترنت 
طبعا مايرسلون لك بطاقة ولكن يعطونك رقم البطاقة وتقدر تحول المبلغ الى 
paypal او Alertpal
او شيك للي داخل امريكا
المميز فيها بعد تسجيلك تحصل على 27 دولار في حسابك مجانا بطريقة بسيطة 
مشروحة اسفل
والتسجيل سهل وغير معقد
بس في البداية خش هذا الرابط و أفدني و أفد نفسك معا أرجو من المشرف عدم 
محو الرابط لغاية المنفعة المتبادلة و شكرا )ذ :
 * http://www.awsurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=elwaaamr*​ 
بعدين
إضغط على كلمة
Create A Free Account 
بعدها عبي البيانات الاتية
ادخل البيانات الي في الصور 8.
ثم اضغط على
1.UserName:اسم المستخدم
2.Password:كلمة المر 
3.First Name:الاسم الأول اكتب أي شي kugukyني أيضا أي شيء
5.Gender:ذكر أو أنثى 
6.Age:العمر Create Free Account 
4.Last Name:الاسم الثا 
7.:Email Address:إيميلك 
سيظهر لك جدول بعنوان My A.W.Survey Stats 
:وهو رصيدك ومقداره
هناك جدول آخر بعنوان:
:الآن ستدخل على مكوناته
واحدة تلو الاخر
/مثلا:
إضغط عليها،تظهر لك صفحة جديدة،إضغط على:
،يظهر لك مكانين للكتابة،اكتب اي شي مثلا الاولى
والثاني
،ثم إضغط على: The Following Surveys are Available
:عندها تظهرصفحة أخرى،إضغط على
تلاحظ الآن تغيرت
البيانات في الجدول الذي ذكرناه سابقا لتظهر لك صفحة البداية من جديد،و
-- A $6.00 Website Evaluation is Available. Start Survey Now thenk you 
god free god click here to submit both reviews Click to go Home to see 
New 
(My A.W.Survey Stats)
:إذ أصبح رصيدك 6$ افعل مع باقي
جدول The Following Surveys are Available 
نفس الطريقة،
تحصل في النهاية على 27دولار
بعدها إضغط على Refer friends
في أعلى الصفحة،
ثم إبحث عن Your Direct Referring Link is 
تجد اسفلة رابط اعطة لاصحابك مثل رابطي في الاعلى لتحصل على 1,25 دولار في 
حسابك اذا سجلوا عن طريقك 
لمعرفة الذين سجلوا عن طريق رابطك،إذهب إلى صفحة Home 
ثم إلى الجدول الذي يحتوي على رصيدك
إذا وصل رصيدك إلى 75$بإمكانك حينها أن تذهب إلى
ثم تضع المبلغ المطلوب تحويلة لتذهب إلى صفحة معلومات بطاقتك
،سيعطونك رقم بطاقتك ومعلومات أخرى
وبامكانك تحويل المبلغ الى Redeem Money او Alertpal
او شيك للي داخل امريكا
اذا عطاك معلومات البطاقة روح لموقع الربيد شير مثلا أو أى موقع تريد
حجز مساحة به او الشراء منة واختر شراء بالفيزا وادخل معلومات
البطاقة


----------

